# GAme thread, Spurs vs Bulls, 1 pm, WGN SS and NBA TV, Jan 15, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls are hoping they shook off their recent slump with a convincing win, but keeping the momentum alive won't be easy against one of the league's best defenses.
> 
> The Bulls look to build off their most-lopsided win of the season and end their recent struggles against the San Antonio Spurs when the teams meet on Monday at the United Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070115/SASCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>San Antonio Spurs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>27 - 11 (.711)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>21 - 17 (.553)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>90.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.476</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.447</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.441</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duncan, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Parker, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ginobili, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barry, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Finley, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bowen, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Oberto, F</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Udrih, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Elson, F</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bonner, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Horry, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Butler, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Vaughn, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Gregg Popovich</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the awesome thing about this game is, that it will be running at 8pm local time for me. ideal time to watch.


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

Duhon on the inactive list for violating team policy

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../duhon_inactive_for_violation_of_team_policy/


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The kid who sang the national anthem is in my nightmares.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"Overdribbling" by Hinrich leads to a Deng layup. Kirk has 27 assists and 5 turnovers in the last 3 games.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

why the road jerseys?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I love seeing Deng posting up Manu, his got to really use his post up game more often.

He just over powered Manu in the post for an easy hook shot. That just put a smile on my face.. good to see we have some sort of post up game.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

sweetney and tyrus are the big men at the moment


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

mmm noc, allen, and deng now...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TT has played well so far..

I really hate how we give up so many offensive rebounds.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> "Overdribbling" by Hinrich leads to a Deng layup. Kirk has 27 assists and 5 turnovers in the last 3 games.


Are you implying Kirk Hinrich isn't the worst player on the Bulls roster, and that the people that selected the World team for the US had seen a basketball before? Better edit before someone sees such blasphemy.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls blowing it early.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Good call of the night:

"The Bulls are wearing their away uniform and they are playing like their playing away from home"

We're conceding way too many offensive boards, the Spurs already have 5 and they are a bunch of old men. They just happen to have height which we dont have..


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Kirk's slump is over - beating everyone down the floor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Its good to see Kirk playing aggressively. Taking his open shots, and driving hard..

Still got to improve on his passing, his made made some sloppy passes and handles..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Manu has some of the craziest handles i've ever seen. He always looks out of control, but he isn't.. its crazy.

There is one thing i've seen from some of the Bulls players is whenever they go back on the bench, they put their mouth guards in their tights. I find that quite disgusting..


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Why are the Bulls wearing the road jerseys at home?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I love it when i see Thabo and TT on the court at the same time, and both playing well.

TT isn't picking up stupid fouls and causing quite alot of weak side help. Thabo is doing his thing on defense, getting a hand on everything.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Loving what I'm seeing from Thabo and Viktor


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Viktor sticking with it, nice.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sean Elliott said

"Ben Gordon is like Earl Boykins on steroids."

hahahahbahaha

GO SPURS WERE GONNA WIN GUARENTEE


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Well at least Thabo's shot had arc on it, it was just 3 feet short.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Kryhapa has the dreaded problem of playing good defense, but in the last second always sticking a hand in the wrong place and getting the foul called.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Liking BG's play at PG.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Philomath said:


> Well at least Thabo's shot had arc on it, it was just 3 feet short.


Yeah, his definitly got to work on his shot. I never think his shots will ever go in when it leaves his hand, his shots are so flat.

TT has to stay on the court, his atheletic ability is an advantage over the lack of atheletic players on the Spurs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Loving TT's activity but man he's got no skills whatsoever on offense.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, his definitly got to work on his shot. I never think his shots will ever go in when it leaves his hand, his shots are so flat.
> 
> TT has to stay on the court, his atheletic ability is an advantage over the lack of atheletic players on the Spurs.


Looks like the ball comes out of his hand a little sideways sometimes too. That's hard to correct.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Loving TT's activity but man he's got no skills whatsoever on offense.


Yet.

If Ben can play PG for us, and TT can be our PF and contribute on offense, Pax's whole world view changes. I'm surprised how much point BG has played this year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Positives for the game so far are Thabo and TT's plays so far, they are definitly our future. The more playing time and experience they get sooner the better for the Bulls future.

Also, seeing Skiles concede and allowing Gordon to go up the floor with the ball in his hands to give him more of a chance to score. 

We've also picked up our rebounding.. and crashed the offensive boards a little also.

I also loved seeing that little boy cry because he dropped his drink on the floor. That made my day..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I hate seeing how the opposing guards always attack Gordon, thats where he is a liabilty. Manu aint the biggest guy, but he was abusing Gordon in the last few mintues and Gordon looked helpless. Thats where he has to get better, is to deny the ball before they get the ball like Hinrich. Thats why Hinrich is such a good defender, he'll run around all day and deny you the ball or atleast force you to get the ball in a spot they arn't comfortable in.

I have a gripe, i don't like the whole jumping to the side and bumping shoulders. It looks so soft and weak, what happened to the good old chest bumps? Do chest bumps run too much of a risk of genitals touching or something??


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Good call by some NBATV analyst. 

"The Spurs play the whole 48mins, not just 24mins"

I think thats a problem we have, we don't play the whole 48mins at a high level. We always have atleast one quarter where we play like trash. We've got to always play hard no matter what for the whole 48mins.

Regardless, we've got a lead and im happy so far.

52-45 Bulls lead.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Once TT works on his offensive game, he's gonna be a beast....

If he wants to be in the rookie game, he's gonna have to step his play up drastically...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Once TT works on his offensive game, he's gonna be a beast....
> 
> If he wants to be in the rookie game, he's gonna have to step his play up drastically...


I think he'll be there. It's not as if a lot of rookies getting tons of playing time. They do need at least 12 from the east and west.

That last move at the end by TT was terrific. Good way to end the half.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I like this photo just because the court looks so huge compared to Boykins.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I hate seeing how the opposing guards always attack Gordon, thats where he is a liabilty. Manu aint the biggest guy, but he was abusing Gordon in the last few mintues and Gordon looked helpless. Thats where he has to get better, is to deny the ball before they get the ball like Hinrich. Thats why Hinrich is such a good defender, he'll run around all day and deny you the ball or atleast force you to get the ball in a spot they arn't comfortable in.


That's one reason I think it's critical to figure out if BG can play point. I think he's always going to be abused physically at SG to some degree, but I think (hope) he could be a better matchup at PG, with somebody Thaboish next to him to guard the SGs.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

narek said:


> I think he'll be there. It's not as if a lot of rookies getting tons of playing time. They do need at least 12 from the east and west.
> 
> That last move at the end by TT was terrific. Good way to end the half.


Thats the problem, in rookie challenge they only choose 9 players a side.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Good game so far...nice to see the young guys playing well.

Still, why the hell are they wearing road uniforms at home? It's driving me INSANE!!!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Am I reading the boxscore right? Four blocks by Thomas! That sounds goood.

Edit: One more block in the time it took me to post! Up to five?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I couldn't post, because i've been holding my breath watching..

TYRUS BECOME A BEAST!!!

HIS SUPERMAN!!!!!!

How many blocks this quarter? FOUR??

Which should be atleast SIX!!

WOW!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

he's going up trying to block everything. two goaltends on duncan shot attempts.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They better suspend Ginobli for elbowing Tyrus in the face.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> Am I reading the boxscore right? Four blocks by Thomas! That sounds goood.
> 
> Edit: One more block in the time it took me to post! Up to five?


Yes, you're definitly reading right. Actually its wrong, they called two goal tending also, which should make it seven blocks for Tyrus.

But his putting on a show, his awesome. I've never seen someone jump around like that going for every shot since... heck. Since who?? Man, his crazy.. its games like this that make me happy that we have this guy.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> They better suspend Ginobli for elbowing Tyrus in the face.


Yeah, i would have elbowed him also, after getting 3 of his shots blocked by Tyrus alone..


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tyrus with the perimeter d as well. almost strips horry, horry drives into pj for the charge. pj brown playing as good defense as u can on timmay.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol pj so crafty, backs off duncan, duncan shuffles the feet.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RoRo said:


> lol pj so crafty, backs off duncan, duncan shuffles the feet.


Yeah, i loved that. The good old pulling the chair out from behind..

His playing well today, so is the whole team. They are definitly playing as a good unit, lets hope they continue to for the rest of the game. You know the Spurs are going to make a run sooner or later, i just hope we're mentally tough enough to withstand it and pull through. We've played awesome against a great team thus far...


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, i loved that. The good old pulling the chair out from behind..
> 
> His playing well today, so is the whole team. They are definitly playing as a good unit, lets hope they continue to for the rest of the game. You know the Spurs are going to make a run sooner or later, i just hope we're mentally tough enough to withstand it and pull through. We've played awesome against a great team thus far...


yeah only up 6. need to avoid a scoring draught or getting lazy on d.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls (minus two starters) are soundly beating one of the best teams in the NBA. Fire Skiles!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

No duhon in the starting 5 we hold 2 lead's going into the 4 that we had in the 1st half.I'm telling you this makes skiles look very dumb,and all of those who have said from long ago that duhon shouldn't be starting look very smart,that includes me and about all of the people on this board.Again how often are you going to out smart a nba coach on basketball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls are soundly beating one of the best teams in the NBA without two of its starters. Fire Skiles!


The difference is that Wallace has pretty much sucked this year...same with Duhon.

Brown is playing good ball out there, and Hinrich is playing good out there, and with our guys actually playing good ball, we are a really good team.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls (minus two starters) are soundly beating one of the best teams in the NBA. Fire Skiles!


This is an awesome game to watch as a Bulls fan. We're beating a really great team at the moment, up 10 with the fourth to go.

Duhon who?
Wallace who?

But we have a tendency to play well against unathletic teams like the Spurs, Miami etc. The teams we have problems with are the young, run and gun teams..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> The difference is that Wallace has pretty much sucked this year...same with Duhon.
> 
> Brown is playing good ball out there, and Hinrich is playing good out there, and with our guys actually playing good ball, we are a really good team.


Hinrich playing well??

Its good to see a glimpse of your sanity once again my friend.

Yes, Gordon and Kirk are finally playing well together for the first time since the Miami Heat series...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

7 ppg, 10 rpg, 2 apg and 2 bpg "pretty much sucks"?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

damn, two careless turnovers in a row after solid defense.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk is abusing Parker.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice, kirk is taking it to parker with authority!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc, with two boneheaded plays..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo for three.

Spurs are upset. Looks like we're in their heads. They aren't coming back.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

thaaaaabo with some arc on the three pointer...it's good!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! back to back 3's,i love it.Pax ship this bum duhon out of here,we look about a billion times better without him,and make skiles not to far behind if he want's to keep that bum duhon around,because skiles and he' love fest with duhon cast us about 7 game's this year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

16-point Chicago lead. Skiles obviously doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc ring it up!!!

Thabo ring it up!!!

Bulls up 83-67


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ballerkingn said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! back to back 3's,i love it.Pax ship this bum duhon out of here,we look about a billion times better without him,and make skiles not to far behind if he want's to keep that bum duhon around,because skiles and he' love fest with duhon cast us about 7 game's this year.


Finally, everyone starting to realize how much of liabilty Duhon is for us. His decent, but Skiles should bench him straight away after his first 2-3 misses every game. Whenever he doesn't hit his shots, his become a dramatic liabilty.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

love sweets passing this game, but he's getting attacked on defense.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Lets get TT back in there!!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Brown is playing good ball out there, and Hinrich is playing good out there, and with our guys actually playing good ball, we are a really good team.


See, now this is the kind of analysis that wins you reputation. :worthy:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> See, now this is the kind of analysis that wins you reputation. :worthy:


I thought my avatar was winning me the reputation. :biggrin: 

Yeah, and also those posts too...I guess.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright Scott Skiles grew up a Bears fan, he should be fired immediately.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> See, now this is the kind of analysis that wins you reputation. :worthy:


Hahaha..

Udrih looked like a mini Noc for a slight moment.

Gordon has to stop trying to pass off while in the air, more often then not it ends up being a turnover. He gets in the air and trys to pass it off way too many times..

His got to really cut down on his silly turnovers, his up to around 3 per game. Thats quite hight..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with his 10th board.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng is our undisputed best finisher on our team..

Kirk is really aggresive tonight, his playing awesome. Way to come out of a slump the last 3 games.. its good to see.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

nice win


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Again, from the boxscore, it looks like Chapu is pulling things together, after a bad start. 10 rebounds! Awesome! That just has to be desire on his part. 

Edit: Now, 11. And VV, I didn't even notice Kirk's numbers on the boards. Beautiful!

I wonder if Tyrus is just gassed after skying for all those blocks? Or maybe, we just needed some stability. The kid seems to be from another planet, almost.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Have the Spurs thrown in the towel??

Butler?
Vaughn?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I can't watch the game and have only checked on the box scores.

Thomas looked like he was doing very well statistically in the first half, but hasn't really played in the second half.

Coaching decision? Ejection? Injury? A little help here, people. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Have the Spurs thrown in the towel??
> 
> Butler?
> Vaughn?


They're just bringing in the goons. (I'm kidding, the goon starts for the Spurs).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I can't watch the game and have only checked on the box scores.
> 
> Thomas looked like he was doing very well statistically in the first half, but hasn't really played in the second half.
> 
> Coaching decision? Ejection? Injury? A little help here, people. :biggrin:


He blocked Ginobli like 10 times, then Ginobli elbowed him in the face, and a like a minute later, Nocioni subbed in for him.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i think skiles is going to keep noc in there unless SA starts overwhelming us in the paint. pj is doing ok with the initial defense, but he might need someone to get his back in the paint. SA's starting to goto Duncan on every possesion.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ron Cey said:


> I can't watch the game and have only checked on the box scores.
> 
> Thomas looked like he was doing very well statistically in the first half, but hasn't really played in the second half.
> 
> Coaching decision? Ejection? Injury? A little help here, people. :biggrin:


Skiles sticking with the veterans in the second half and i don't blame him, espically with the Spurs, you never know when the Spurs would have made a run. Plus Deng and Noc playing well.. so might as well stick with them.

But TT was awesome tonight, you'll love watching him in the second quarter when you watch the game. He had four recorded blocks, but it should have been six. He was an absolute beast..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thomas!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This is the 13th game that Gordon has had 4 or more turnovers. He's much more efficient when he _is_ the offense, as opposed to the one running it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Cool re: TT. Thanks fellas. I'm going to check it out tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Who ever says the Bulls doesn't get on the floor are crazy. We're one of the best hustling teams in the league..


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> This is the 13th game that Gordon has had 4 or more turnovers. He's much more efficient when he _is_ the offense, as opposed to the one running it.


everytime he picks up his dribble, his defender seems to swallow him up and he just looks so tiny at that moment. turnovers from penetrating i can live with. but twice he picked up his dribble and had difficulty passing to someone, he's always going to have a bigger defender on him and standing still plays to their advantage.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I think we should apologize to Cap Kirk...right now he's looking like one of the best PG's in the nba...as he always SHOULD have...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> This is the 13th game that Gordon has had 4 or more turnovers. He's much more efficient when he _is_ the offense, as opposed to the one running it.


Either way, he needs the ball in his hands more often. He's still much better when he's allowed to drive from the top of the key and finish or dish. He breaks down the defense a lot better than Kirk does.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How abt that D? 6th team in our last 7 games that's shot below 40% against us!

Some other thoughts:

- Gotta love TT's shot blocking! He goes up for everything. After a while SA didn't look so confident going to the basket.

- This was the best game Kirk's played this season. 

- LOL @ Ben shooting a 2pter at the end there. I think I even heard some booing :sigh:


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't know about you guy's i but i def feel kirk has played his best b-ball when ben has been a starter.Even early on in the year kirk number's where a lot better when ben was starting.Also i think ever is happier and better playing in the roles they are now.Even with P.J starting,at least we get some lee way a little with the ref's with him out thier,and when Ben get's back that makes 2 player's that can play freely on D,and get away with things more then noc,and deng.

Last this team is way more exciting without duhon,and has more energy it seem's,and play's better D,not many open look's from duh-no sagging in the paint all the time.I def think duhon should behind Tabo at least he can hit a open shot,and finsih and hit an open 3.Pax's Please get read of duh-no.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Also, Tyrus Thomas looks really quick out there. Skiles needs to find him consistant minutes. 5 blocks today.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

A super win for the Bulls, they deserve a pat on the back tonight. 

They played great as a team. Gordon and Hinrich played well together in the tune of:

Gordon: 20 points on 50% shooting

Hinrich: 23 points on 50% shooting, 10 rebounds and 7 assits.

Deng did his thing, Noc did his thing, Brown was very effective tonight against the older less atheltic Spurs with 10 points and 5 rebounds.

TT was a beast!! With 8 points and 8 reounds and 5 BLOCKS!! Which should have been 7 blocks!

Its obvious that Thabo should start over Duhon, espically with Duhon missing his shots at the moment. If Duhon is going to continue to shoot poorly, we might as well play Thabo over him, since he gives us the length that we deseperatly need. And Thabo also goes into the lane to crash the boards and we need that..

Im a happy camper tonight.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I think we should apologize to Cap Kirk...right now he's looking like one of the best PG's in the nba...as he always SHOULD have...


Too funny!

But anyway folks...the only way this backcourt combo is going to work is if these guys really are interchangeable. Ben had to work on his pg skills, and he's to a point now where it seems like it just might work. Still, it's true...the more BG is on the court, the more he can be targeted on the defensive end and the more his remaining weaknesses in ball handling can be exposed. But, it's hard to argue with today's success.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben and Kirk both had a good game at the same time is good for the bulls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich was great today. 

Gordon not dealing well with increased defensive attention. He had some horrible turnovers and bad passes that could have been turnovers. Defense could have been better, too. I think New Jersey is the only team in the league that can destroy the Bulls by posting up, though. 

Thomas had some incredible blocks (and goal-tends). Really nice game by him, I was disappointed he couldn't get back in the game but Noc and Deng were also playing well. 

Finally, huge props to PJ Brown, who I've ragged on constantly. He only had 10 and 5, but I thought he had a huge impact on the game.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> Don't know about you guy's i but i def feel kirk has played his best b-ball when ben has been a starter.


it's a matter of matchups too. gordan will get the better/bigger defender. kirk really took advantage of that and was aggressive against parker. if it were kirk+duhon. then kirk would've had bowen on him. or maybe ginobli. but then bowen could be put on deng. so simply having gordan out there makes the matchups easier for kirk and deng.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Thabo needs to take all of Duhon's playing time.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Great Win, and very good performances all around from everybody.

I wasn't watching the game. Just checking on the gamecast of ESPN.

I got a question for someone who watched the game.

I've got to ask this even with the danger of derailing this thread (although not my intention).

Gordon took two shots after he checked back in with 8:30 something left. 3 pointer right after he checked back in and that meanngless final shot with 6 seconds left.

Is this the result of the natural flow of ball movement or did Kirk pull "Kirk" again in 4th quarter? Don't take it wrong way, guys? Honest question why Gordon ended up only 2 shot attempts in 4 Q (which is HIS time, ususally).


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I just saw the replay of Areana's buzzer beater 3 pointer against the Jazz, he is on a tear this year. That guy has no conscience what so ever.. 

His definitly going to get some MVP votes this year, and he should.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

RoRo said:


> it's a matter of matchups too. gordan will get the better/bigger defender. kirk really took advantage of that and was aggressive against parker. if it were kirk+duhon. then kirk would've had bowen on him. or maybe ginobli. but then bowen could be put on deng. so simply having gordan out there makes the matchups easier for kirk and deng.


Great point!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow I just checked the boxscore and Tyrus Thomas made me proud with 5 blocks! Geaux (former) Tigers! Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

true,roro.I didn't think of that,also the lane is more open because people have to say at home on ben and deng,and before they could help with duhon's man because they know he wasn't going to hit the shot wherever he was on the court.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> Great Win, and very good performances all around from everybody.
> 
> I wasn't watching the game. Just checking on the gamecast of ESPN.
> 
> ...


I don't know why everyone always critize even after a great win. The simple fact is, Hinrich took advantage of defenders worrying about Gordon tonight. Also, Gordon lacked some aggressiveness in the 3rd because he had 3 fouls and didn't want to pick up the 4th foul because he was getting abused on the defensive end. Plus, his being forced by all the other teams these days to play defense and that obviously takes away from his offensive games during parts of the game. 

By the fourth, it was more about maintaining the lead. But he does such more for us then just scoring, he always gives other scoring opportunities by just being on the court because the defenders have to always be so aware of him. The whole team played well.

But lets not take anything away from a great win but micro managing everything..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Great Win, and very good performances all around from everybody.
> 
> I wasn't watching the game. Just checking on the gamecast of ESPN.
> 
> ...


Kinda, but when Gordon played point today, he dominated the ball quite a bit. It's what Skiles likes, I guess. When Hinrich is playing well, like today, I don't mind him being agressive. 

Gordon didn't play particularly well today, despite the points.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> Great Win, and very good performances all around from everybody.
> 
> I wasn't watching the game. Just checking on the gamecast of ESPN.
> 
> ...


Kirk's overdribbling wasn't too bad today (at least not that noticeable) and everyone was hitting their shots. We were streaking the whole game which gave more freedom for other players to shoot the ball.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> Great Win, and very good performances all around from everybody.
> 
> I wasn't watching the game. Just checking on the gamecast of ESPN.
> 
> ...


As stated above, Gordon isn't dealing extremely well with increased defensive pressure. He's turning the ball over and throwing hazardous passes when he gets double-teamed. Considering we stepped on San Antonio's throat in the fourth quarter and increased the lead to win by 12 (and held SA to under 40% FG), I think the final score speaks for itself.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Kirk's overdribbling wasn't too bad today (at least not that noticeable) and everyone was hitting their shots. We were streaking the whole game which gave more freedom for other players to shoot the ball.


The difference in Kirk's game tonight was that he was much more desicive with the ball, he took his open shots without hestitating, or he would drive hard to the basket. He didn't do any of that dribbling around in circles like a headless chicken, then throwing up a short with 1 second left on the clock.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for quick replies, guys.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon had some chances but he got swarmed by defensive pressure and was forced into some bad/lazy passes.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm surprised the bulls held on and won. I thought they'd give up their lead again. What do you think has been the biggest difference in this big win?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bball_1523 said:


> I'm surprised the bulls held on and won. I thought they'd give up their lead again. What do you think has been the biggest difference in this big win?


Hinrich finding his second wind.

Shorter bench.

Benching Duhon.

Browns defensive length.

I hope this great wins gives the Bulls a little push and we get a few wins on the trot. Getting Wallace back should help this team also, because we played well with TT and Brown in the front court, but TT is overally inconsitent, and they are both pretty much defensive players. So if Skiles sticks with his plan, we should be fine. 

I just really hope Duhon starts playing less, or either starting hitting more shots. Thabo is just as much of a worse shooter, but i rather have his 6'7 frame and long arms out there missing shots then Duhon.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> As stated above, Gordon isn't dealing extremely well with increased defensive pressure. He's turning the ball over and throwing hazardous passes when he gets double-teamed. Considering we stepped on San Antonio's throat in the fourth quarter and increased the lead to win by 12 (and held SA to under 40% FG), I think the final score speaks for itself.


And despite hazardous passes left and right we took the lead for good with him as point guard. I saw all those turnovers and cringed, but he has an ability to compensate for them. High risk, high reward.



kulaz3000 said:


> The difference in Kirk's game tonight was that he was much more desicive with the ball, he took his open shots without hestitating, or he would drive hard to the basket. He didn't do any of that dribbling around in circles like a headless chicken, then throwing up a short with 1 second left on the clock.


I actually counted two of those, but they weren't too big a deal. He was more decisive today, especially in the 2nd half. The ball moved much better.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How'd the rookies look? I saw Tyrus' line. Who was he matched up against most of the night? Did he show any improvement in his offensive ability?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I remember last season when the "Duhon runs this team as well as Hinrich, so let's trade Hinrich" threads were en vogue. Now the argument has come full circle (as it has for every Bulls guard over the last three seasons). Fandom cracks me up.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas with 5 blocks???

Who'd he block?

I bet he got at least two goal-tending calls..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> I remember last season when the "Duhon runs this team as well as Hinrich, so let's trade Hinrich" threads were en vogue. Now the argument has come full circle (as it has for every Bulls guard over the last three seasons). Fandom cracks me up.


I agree, i find it a little dishearting when people turn on Hinrich so often after whats his done for the Bulls. When technically speaking his been the most consistent and hardest playing Bulls player for the past 4 seasons, you'd think people would give him some more respect. But that being said, alot of fans speak out of fustrating right after crushing loses...

But its good to see Kirk back in form. I love seeing the Kirk and Gordon combination when they are both in tune together.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

jsuh84 said:


> Tyrus Thomas with 5 blocks???
> 
> Who'd he block?
> 
> I bet he got at least two goal-tending calls..


Technically 7 clean blocks, 5 counted and 2 or 3 were counted for goal-tending(2 of which were clean).

About 3 of the blocks were against Manu and on Duncan also. But all of which were weak side help defensive block shots..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull Wins! The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!* The Bull Wins! *The Bull Wins!* _Pax's suck's as......._ *The Bull wins!*</marquee>
<marquee>The Bull *Wynn's!* *I like pie!!!* _Trade Kirk, his suck's two!_ *The Bull Wins 2 in a row!!!!* *The Bull beats The Spur 99-87!* _The Bull wins!_</marquee>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's so rare to see us have a good 4th qtr when Gordon isn't a big contributor. On any other day this would've been another 10+ 4th qtr for him and a likely 30 point night too. I don't get the "struggling with increased defensive pressure" talk. He usually plays his best ball in 4th qtrs when teams are more geared to stop him then ever. And by NOW word's gotten around the league that he's good/great scorer but Ben's FG% is actually getting better with time. He wasn't HOT today but still shot 50%. Doesn't sound like he's struggling with more D against him. He's shooting over 50% this month. The tunrovers don't have much to do with the D. It's just Gordon being Gordon. You can always count on him to throw a couple of lazy passes and hold on to the ball a second too long when trapped off the pick n roll.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I like this photo just because the court looks so huge compared to Boykins.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> It's so rare to see us have a good 4th qtr when Gordon isn't a big contributor. On any other day this would've been another 10+ 4th qtr for him and a likely 30 point night too. I don't get the "struggling with increased defensive pressure" talk. He usually plays his best ball in 4th qtrs when teams are more geared to stop him then ever. And by NOW word's gotten around the league that he's good/great scorer but Ben's FG% is actually getting better with time. He wasn't HOT today but still shot 50%. Doesn't sound like he's struggling with more D against him. He's shooting over 50% this month. The tunrovers don't have much to do with the D. It's just Gordon being Gordon. You can always count on him to throw a couple of lazy passes and hold on to the ball a second too long when trapped off the pick n roll.


That's a good point.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jsuh84 said:


> Tyrus Thomas with 5 blocks???
> 
> Who'd he block?
> 
> I bet he got at least two goal-tending calls..


blocks: duncan, ginobli, parker, ginobli, ginobli.

3 goaltends, parker once, duncan twice. one of them might've been questionable imo.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, i would have elbowed him also, after getting 3 of his shots blocked by Tyrus alone..


 And if I'm not wrong he got his shots blocked three times by Tyrus in 3/5 minutes


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RSP83 said:


>


Very comparable.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Was any one else happy they never had an 18-point lead?

I was supposed to be at this game, but a little thing like a snow storm kept me from getting out of my condo. Never buy tickets for January games when you live out of state. At least my cousin had fun in my place.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> And if I'm not wrong he got his shots blocked three times by Tyrus in 3/5 minutes


Yeah, he blocked all of 3 of Manu's shots in a span of about 2-3 mintues, which obviously fustrated Manu which resulted in the uncalled elbow to his face. he blocked most of his shots, and goal tends in that span of time thats what made it so awesome to watch. He was just jumping around like crazy nonstop for about 5 mintues going for absolutely everything.. it was insane.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yeah, he blocked all of 3 of Manu's shots in a span of about 2-3 mintues, which obviously fustrated Manu which resulted in the uncalled elbow to his face. he blocked most of his shots, and goal tends in that span of time thats what made it so awesome to watch. He was just jumping around like crazy nonstop for about 5 mintues going for absolutely everything.. it was insane.


My fave Tyrus block tonight was the one that he came out of nowhere to block Manu's shot. I think it's the second block on Manu.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Tyrus is nuts. But seriously, the guy could take it a little easier on his free throw shots. Before he was rushing them. He's slowed down a bit but now it looks like he was trying to crack the court floor open with each dribble. Still the same result.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Thabo concentrating on the ball instead of the basket, it's a miracle he even hits rim on his attempts.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Tyrus is nuts. But seriously, the guy could take it a little easier on his free throw shots. Before he was rushing them. He's slowed down a bit but now it looks like he was trying to crack the court floor open with each dribble. Still the same result.


TT is a force other there. Not always a good force. :> 

I really think TT and Thabo need to get a minimum of 12 mins a game out there. Win, lose or draw. They are a big part of our future.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

23/10/7 for Kirk? That's a hell of a line. Sounds like the key players stepped up today. I wish I'd been able to see it.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> 23/10/7 for Kirk? That's a hell of a line. Sounds like the key players stepped up today. I wish I'd been able to see it.


Same 

Would love to get a hold of some highlights, not even ESPN have em up yet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> It's so rare to see us have a good 4th qtr when Gordon isn't a big contributor. On any other day this would've been another 10+ 4th qtr for him and a likely 30 point night too. I don't get the "struggling with increased defensive pressure" talk. He usually plays his best ball in 4th qtrs when teams are more geared to stop him then ever. And by NOW word's gotten around the league that he's good/great scorer but Ben's FG% is actually getting better with time. He wasn't HOT today but still shot 50%. Doesn't sound like he's struggling with more D against him. He's shooting over 50% this month. The tunrovers don't have much to do with the D. It's just Gordon being Gordon. You can always count on him to throw a couple of lazy passes and hold on to the ball a second too long when trapped off the pick n roll.


Gordon had 11 points in the quarter the bulls ran out to their big lead. He was fairly instrumental, too, with back to back baskets early in the run.

You don't need him to do his thing in Q4 if you have a big enough lead earlier on.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't pay attention today, and I totally missed the game. If anybody has any suggestions as to how to see it at this point, I'd love to know. NBA League Pass Broadband doesn't have this game in the archive -- probably because it aired on NBA TV. Ugh.

BTW, Knicks won again.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone got any pics of Tyrus' blocks?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> TT is a force other there. Not always a good force. :>
> 
> I really think TT and Thabo need to get a minimum of 12 mins a game out there. Win, lose or draw. They are a big part of our future.


TT was pretty insane in the 3rd quarter.

For anyone who didn't catch the game, it was pretty exciting. In the first 6 minutes, I think he blocked 4 or 5 shots. In one stretch, Tim Duncan was posting up, shot over PJ and then Tyrus came from the weakside and put it into the stands, but it was called for a goaltend, and then on the next trip down the court, the same thing happened. 

And within about two minutes of play, he blocked Manu's layup off the backboard, and put another one back in his face in traffic, all within a few possessions. It was pretty groovy, because you could tell the whole place was getting pretty excited.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Not sure how long ago they put them up, but the Bulls site is finally updated with wallpapers for this year. Only one apiece for Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Noc, and Wallace. The Noc one is my wallpaper now...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

rosenthall said:


> TT was pretty insane in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> For anyone who didn't catch the game, it was pretty exciting. In the first 6 minutes, I think he blocked 4 or 5 shots. In one stretch, Tim Duncan was posting up, shot over PJ and then Tyrus came from the weakside and put it into the stands, but it was called for a goaltend, and then on the next trip down the court, the same thing happened.
> 
> And within about two minutes of play, he blocked Manu's layup off the backboard, and put another one back in his face in traffic, all within a few possessions. It was pretty groovy, because you could tell the whole place was getting pretty excited.


Chandler was capable of similar game-changing play with his weak side defense, but it's surprising to see someone do the same thing who is dwarfed by the opponent front line. 

If the Bulls ever get Wallace and TT playing together Orlando will have some competition in the shot-blocking category.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> TT is a force other there. Not always a good force. :>
> 
> I really think TT and Thabo need to get a minimum of 12 mins a game out there. Win, lose or draw. They are a big part of our future.


That's what I've been saying for the last week or two.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Imagine if TT and Thabo developed their offense....we'd be ready to go to contend for it all!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I only saw the game after the 9-minute-mark of the 4th quarter. It was pretty impressive to see the Bulls fend off the Spurs, who could have won this one if the Bulls didn't match them up so well today. Anyway, good game. Two in a row.

GO BULLS!!

And hopefully Big Ben will be back soon.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

bball_1523 said:


> Imagine if TT and Thabo developed their offense....we'd be ready to go to contend for it all!


Who knows...maybe they'll come up big in the playoffs, and end up helping us get past the 1st round for once. Anything's possible, no matter how biased the refs are. :biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Anyone got any pics of Tyrus' blocks?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> I like this photo just because the court looks so huge compared to Boykins.


I LOVE that picture -- pocket-sized Earl Boykins against the world right there, seemingly. I wonder if the Bucks went to the team fan store and got him a child-size uniform to wear when the deal was done.

Looks like the Boykins-Hodge/Blake deal will benefit both teams mutually (and I'm THRILLED that Blake is out of Milwaukee ... in Denver he looks more like the Blake I've grown accustomed to since his days at Maryland -- except for those powder-blue duds the Nuggets wear).

If he actually makes it to the L someday, watch for Xavier guard Andrew Lavender ... he's only slightly taller than Earl Boykins -- maybe 5'6", 5'7" if generous, and he's a speedster. I haven't had a chance to keep up with Xavier much this season, although I know they've won 14 games thus far. Lavender began his college career at Oklahoma but transferred after 2 seasons (unfortunately a common occurrence at OU during the Sampson Era).

Hey, not all Xavier alums are evil ... just James Posey.

----------------

Okay, thank God for these game threads because I didn't get to see all of the game this afternoon. Hope Wallace gets well soon ... BUT, I wonder if this just makes Duhon that much more expendable to a team needing a point guard.

Nice game for a certain someone from Sioux City ... so where are all the Kirk-haters now?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm just glad to see the Bulls play a complete game against a good team, and step on their necks in the 2nd half. Hopefully it's the start of a trend and we can put all the awful losses recently behind us.

Our backcourt was quite good today, even though Ben didn't have it going _quite_ as well today as we're getting used to. Kirk seems to be rounding back into form. Hopefully Duhon's role will diminish in light of this. The rookies did some nice things as well. Tyrus is a maniac.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

maybe it's just me, but did i see the bull showcase their DEPTH today???? :worthy: :clap:


----------

